# steering and tierods



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

need help on the steering, i bought an 08 750 brute (used) i noticed cruising down the road i have to hold the bars alittle to the right so that i can go straight,,,,,How do i adjust this? AND looking at the fron 1 wheel seems alitttle toed in,,,,,How do i fix that? the brute has a 2" lift with 29.5 laws on it if that makes any difference on how the wheels should be toed...:thinking: NEW TO THE BRUTE CLUBnhad to leave the honda crowd!!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

what up there turbo ! Welcome to the site, these guys on here are awesome , very helpful. I have been getting educated all day. ! They wont tell you wrong


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

you just gotta learn to ride the big brute now....a lil different than that honda low rider


----------



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks man, i have always heard good things about this group.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

you might have to adjust the tie rods to straighten the wheels when the bars are straight


----------



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

thats not to bad, should there be any toe on the wheels or should they be straight. yae the brute is night and day from the foreman, it will take alittle geting used to.


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah its a great site & group of guys with alot of info to give. yu should list ur bike, year all ur mods so everyone knowswhat setup u have.


----------



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

working on that right now


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

first u need to loosen up the jam nuts on the tie rods set handle bars straight , i like to tie them off to the rack so they dont move. next adjust each tie rod to make front tires straight with the rear doing each side and double checkin each then toe in 1/8 inch . the front of the tires will be 1/8 in closer than the back of the tire (front tires)then tighten up jamb nut and test ride it


----------



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the help, i think thats why the steerins is off cuz the front right is toed in more than the left


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

in case you dont have the link here it is. i had to ask for it the other day & saved it..... http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature try this pretty sure this is it


----------



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

see if this works, thanks waddle73


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

Noticed you have the Extreme belt listed, is that the new super duper better than the Highlifter belt? If so how do you like it?

Greg G


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

You may want to beef up the tie rods while you are at it. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=451


----------



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

the belt is awesome.......whats the best way to beef up the tie rods


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

welcome turbo where at in greenville you live grandma gotta house on tawak... anyways good luck yall need to come to mud creek next weekend goin to be a few mimb folks down there


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

is mud creek under water? we'l be @ gator run


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

not as bad as gator run is sabine river bottom and sabine is way out of its banks .... and mud creek is closer


----------



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

on 34 just south of greenville, my dad lives on lake tawak, its called the oasis.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i forgot the county d she live off of but its on the north end of the lake


----------



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

thats about 10 min from where i live, used to be some good riding on that lake when the water was down


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

the lake is full right now .. from what i've heard


----------



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

yes pretty bad, some of the piers are under. we have a big group going to ride at gatorrun this weekend you should join us to help put down some brewhaws


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks for the invite but i've already made plans to be at mud creek... yall should go there instead


----------



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

thats still an option, i will pm you thursday to let you know whats up


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yep do that goin to be few forum members out there... bring yalls arse's


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

i beefed up my tie rods by sliding a piece of steel pipe around them then welding each end to the tie rod to keep it all in place, i have yet to bend another tie rod. Hope this helps.


----------



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

what size did you use?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

According the vid, that guy used 1/2" steel pipe. The tighter the tolerance between the tie-rod and pipe is what you want. This way it doesn't allow the tie-rod any play to bend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Not sure I'd weld it though...if you weld it and one of the ends breaks (because now the two ends are the weak points) then you gotta get more pipe, measure it, cut it, just to put it on a new tie rod. I think washering it up would be best. Don't get me wrong, the weld will hold better but at some point your going to need new tie rods any way.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Hopefully MudTechInc. will have some Brute heavy Duty Tie Rods by the Mud Nats in April.....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Whats wrong with just getting a nice set of ASRs or Diamond Gs. I love my Dianond Gs. This is your steering we are talking about. Don't need to cheap-screw anything there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nmkawierider said:


> Whats wrong with just getting a nice set of ASRs or Diamond Gs. I love my Dianond Gs. This is your steering we are talking about. Don't need to cheap-screw anything there.


I've heard nothing but good things about both of their products.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I took my OEM setup to a machine shop and had tie rods made from super strong material. (he told me the bike or I will break before they do, and guarantied it).


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I used 1/2" steel sched 40 over the tie rod. I've put on some km's and had no problems at all, and i didn't buy beefer tie rods because i'm some what cheep.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Froogle, not cheap.


----------

